# 67 Washer Bottle and Bracket



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Is this a stardard feature on the '67? At Norwalk last weekend, saw most (maybe all?) had this item on the Inner Wheel Housing for a non-A/C car, and on the vertical support panel on A/C cars, on the passenger side. I have the A/C car, so 2 rubber plugs on the Wheel Housing, but an empty screw hole where the bracket is mounted. Big question, standard or optional from the factory, and Bracket finish, bare Aluminum or painted/coated? Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Standard on all GTO's. You've got the locations right, too. Not sure about the bracket color.....mine is a non AC car and has a fender well mounted unit on the driver's side. Totally different from yours, doesn't use a bracket. The AC set-up is superior. Exhaust heat really kills the plastic on the non AC bottles.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy, I appear to have mislead you, perhaps my terminology was incorrect. I got the factory original black plastic washer bottle on the driver side fender behind the battery. I was inquiring about the 4 prong holder and the triangular glass bottle. It's not functional, it's just the 'refill'. Here's a pic of A/C location.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can one of you please post a pic of the washer jar (not the refill), as mine is missing and I want to make sure I get it right when I get the replacement. I suspect it should be pretty obvious, but I want to make sure.

Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Chuckha, I'll be visiting my 67 on Monday. I'll snap some pics. I'll have to pay some attention to that area, since my washer pump ain't pumping. 2 speed wipers work fine, but need to diagnose the washer pump.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

mysweet67 said:


> Chuckha, I'll be visiting my 67 on Monday. I'll snap some pics. I'll have to pay some attention to that area, since my washer pump ain't pumping. 2 speed wipers work fine, but need to diagnose the washer pump.


Thanks, I'd really appreciate that! Having looked in the catalogs and not finding a listing for a '67 bracket, I have a feeling the mounting bosses are simply molded into the plastic water bottle, but since mine is missing altogether, I just don't know for sure.

Chuck


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a few pics. Bolted in place , one in front and one in back. Most of the bottles for sale I've seen have been molded in white plastic. Don't know what the quality repos are made like, if that's the route you are going, but color is obviously important. Pulled mine off on the weekend, and since the car hasn't been on the road since 2000, it had some washer fluid and a lot of sediment on the bottom. Needed a good cleaning.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't installed either two bottles yet. Can you take a large step back on your photos and post some that aren't so zoomed in? I haven't fully researched where mine should be for my '66, but I'd like to see where yours are on the '67. Thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you! It's as I thought, the bosses are molded into the water bottle, so no bracket is needed.

Thanks again!

Chuck


----------

